# A Few Finished Pieces



## MKTacop (Jun 27, 2016)

I started the wine rack pictured below back in March. It seemed to always get pushed to the back burner while I worked on something else. Last week I decided to get caught up on project that were "in work" and not start anything new. I finished the wine rack on Saturday. It is made from Cocobolo and finished with the Beale system. It sorta reminds me of a Torii from Japan.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 27, 2016)

I also finished a couple of cutting boards. The first one was done to resemble the Alabama state flag. It is made from Maple and Walnut and is a first anniversary gift for my son and daughter-in-law. It's about 9x13 and .75 inches thick.

The second was supposed to be for myself, but a coworker saw the pictures and claimed it. It's also made from Maple and Walnut and is 12x18, 1.5 inches thick. I've got plans for another cutting board that WILL be for me.....unless another coworker decides to pay me for it

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice work, Buddy! I especially like that wine rack.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2016)

Good stuff Buddy! I am of course partial to the cutting boards, Alabama is my fave. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Nice work, Buddy! I especially like that wine rack.



My boss really likes the wine rack too. She wants me to make her one now that she's seen mine.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 27, 2016)

Nicely done! The wine rack is really cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

